# Jeddah vs Riyadh



## SOAB (Jan 25, 2014)

Would you rather be in Jeddah or Riyadh?


----------



## Sylvester58 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Jeddah, definitely*

I've been in Riyadh for more than 7 months. Since mid of Jan I'm located in Jeddah, and, up to date, the answer is quite simple: Jeddah, for sure. Another way of living, another climate, another space. Let's see how the things will evolve, but until now, Vote pro Jeddah, Vote cons Riyadh, despite the full social life I had there.
Let's see what the tomorrow brings... 

Yours Sylvester


----------

